
As Neo-Nazis Seed Military Ranks, Germany Confronts ‘An Enemy Within’ - igonvalue
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/03/world/europe/germany-military-neo-nazis-ksk.html
======
rasz
Not the first one, 7 months ago (Dec 1, 2019): [https://www.dw.com/en/neo-
nazi-scandal-hits-german-elite-mil...](https://www.dw.com/en/neo-nazi-scandal-
hits-german-elite-military-unit/a-51490089)

Too little too late, they have open Nazis
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5344859/Far-
right-G...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5344859/Far-right-German-
party-chief-posted-picture-SS-chat.html)

in Parliament now [https://time.com/4955503/germany-elections-2017-far-right-
ru...](https://time.com/4955503/germany-elections-2017-far-right-russia-
angela-merkel/)

with strategically placed Public officials in high places

[https://www.dw.com/en/german-spy-chief-passed-info-to-afd-
re...](https://www.dw.com/en/german-spy-chief-passed-info-to-afd-
report/a-45472180)

a spy Chief passing secret information to neo nazi organisation, and surviving
the scandal with a _promotion_!

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/sep/18/germanys-
domes...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/sep/18/germanys-domestic-spy-
chief-hans-georg-maassen-chemnitz)

[https://www.dw.com/en/german-ex-spy-chief-maassen-to-join-
la...](https://www.dw.com/en/german-ex-spy-chief-maassen-to-join-law-firm-
that-represented-afd/a-50650274)

They tried to put BND on the case to investigate in 2016, but AfD sued and won
:] Somehow they are trying again
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/12/german-
intelli...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/12/german-intelligence-
agency-puts-part-of-far-right-afd-under-surveillance) but what good does
investigation when you have AfD members in the oversight commissions now ...

------
commander_k33n
NYT article is paywalled

~~~
nix23
Is it? I can see the complete article.

